# Creamsteak's Pathfinder Sunless Citadel [OOC]



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

You've _probably_ seen the news, but if you havn't, Paizo is going to make what is essentially an alternative player's handbook. It's essentially a different game than D&D, but it hasn't stepped too far outside of the normal boundaries.

http://paizo.com/

My intent is to stick to a module that can be completed in a couple months (roughly 2 4 hour sessions is what I would expect for it at my table). I also want to take something 1st level, just to get a touch of the game really. I don't want to dip my whole leg into the pond, as it stands.

You can get the rules necessary right here: http://paizo.com/store/downloads/pathfinderRPG/v5748btpy8253

I'm looking for 4 characters. A Cleric, a Fighter, a Rogue, and a Wizard.

I havn't finished the read through of the initial rules, but you can expect very basic character creation rules. I'll need to finish looking through things to flesh it out, but I'm expecting average starting gold, standard hp fair.

The module I'm thinking of running is actually an older 3.0 module you might be familiar with - The Sunless Citadel. That might change, but for now I'd like to be able to run with that. Hopefully there are four people out there that havn't played it before. If that's not the case I might be able to find something else.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm in. I'd love to play a fighter.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent. I've got a fighter!


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

28 point buy for ability scores (since I know that's the first question to come up).


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll wait on deciding hit points. They list 5 options in the book, and they say they would like it if playtesters played around to find what they want. I think all of them have different positives and negatives. I'm personally considering the last listed option (class + con score) for 1st level.

I think they omitted starting gold (no equipment section afterall). I'm going to be generous and give 300 gp for starting gear for everyone.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Skill Focus isn't mentioned as one of the feats omitted beacause of redudancy, but isn't in the Alpha guide either. Is it okay to assume that it is available?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm interested but I have played Sunless Citadel.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 19, 2008)

Creamsteak, if you'll have me, I'd love to try the new rules and see how things go. I think I'll be brave and take the cleric, and see how that pans out.

Pinotage


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 19, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 19, 2008)

Withdrawn... sorry, but I've realized I'm probably in too many games...

Have fun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

Rogue still avaiable? I downloaded the rules today and be willing to give it a try.

I don't know Sunless Citadel.

Would it make more sense to start at level 3?
We could try out more spells (including level 2!)
Clerics get their second domain
Fighters got their first new ability at level 3
Rogues got their first new ability at level 2

Only thinking loud   

First level is ok by me. Now I have to choose a race...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 19, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Rogue still avaiable?



yep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

Questions:

1.) Standard HP or a variant from the book?
2.) What weapons/armors are avaiable? SRD, RotRL, both?
(I would like to take a scarf blade as my bonus weapon skill, if only SRD I have to take spiked chain   )
3.) What setting? Greyhawk, RotRL/Pathfinder?

*see my next post*

[sblock]I will make a Half-Elf Rogue
Feat: Agile Maneuvers

Str 12 (4)
Dex 16 (6) +2 race
Con 14 (6)
Int 14 (6)
Wis 10 (2)
Cha 12 (4)

Skills Trained:
Acrobatics
Appraise
Deception
Disable Device
Knowledge (dungeoneering)
Linguistics
Perception
Stealth
Theft
Use Magic Device[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Withdrawn... sorry, but I've realized I'm probably in too many games...
> 
> Have fun.



I would like to test their new magic rules by myself.

I will play an *Elven Wizard*, if you not mind.

[sblock=Elven Wizard]Conjurer (forbidden: evocation, necromancy)
Itembond: Ring

Feats:
Scribe scroll
Toughness

Str 12 (4)
Dex 16 (6) +2 race
Con 12 (6) -2 race
Int 16 (6) +2 race
Wis 10 (2)
Cha 12 (4)

HP: 18 (12 + 1 Con + 4 Toughness + 1 fav Class)

Skills Trained:
Appraise
Knowledge (arcana)
Linguistics
Perception cc
Spellcraft

Languages: common, elven, draconic, sylvan, orc

Spells:
O - mage hand, prestidigitation, detect magic
1 - grease, sleep
[sblock=Spellbook]All level 0 but read magic and evocation + necromancy schools
color spray, feather fall, grease, identify, shield, sleep[/sblock]
HP: 12 (d6 + 1 Con + 4 Toughness + 1 fav Class)

AC: 15 (10 + 3 Dex +2 Conjur)
Fort: +1
Refl: +3
Will: +2[sblock=Equipment][/sblock]Equipment: 300gp
Longsword 15gp 4 lbs
Dagger  2gp 1 lbs

Ring (Itembond) – gp  - lbs
Backpack 2gp 2 lbs
Bedroll 1sp 5 lbs
Scroll Case 1gp ½ lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp
Pouch, Belt 1gp ½ lbs
Rations (4) 2gp 4 lbs
50' Rope, Silk 10gp, 5 lbs
Soap 1gp 2 lbs
Spellbook  15gp 3 lbs
Spellcomponent pouch 12gp 2 lbs
Sunrods (5) 10gp  5 lbs
Waterskin 1gp 4 lbs
Whetstone 2cp 1lbs
Potion of CLW (2)  100gp - lbs

Scrolls 100 gp
Burning Hands
Ray of Enfeeblement (2)
Mage armor

Total Cost: 273gp 1sp 2cp
Left Over: 26gp 8sp 8cp

Total Weight:  39 lbs

light 0-43; medium 44-86; heavy 87-130

[/sblock]
Are Defensive Casting and AoO still in?


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 19, 2008)

I would not mind giving whatever is left a whirl.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 19, 2008)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> I would not mind giving whatever is left a whirl.




The rogue is still left, I believe.

Pinotage


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was thinking of a Half-Orc Rogue. Something like... 

Str 16 Dex 15 Con 14 Int 10 Wis 12 Cha 10
Skills: Climb, Disable Device, Escape Artist, Intimidate, Knowledge (Local), Perception, Stealth, Theft
Feats: Toughness


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2008)

How much startig gold do the characters receive?
Should I just use the PH starting package?


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 19, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I think they omitted starting gold (no equipment section afterall). I'm going to be generous and give 300 gp for starting gear for everyone.




From post #5.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm only allowing equipment and other choices from the core part of the SRD (not the supplements stuff like deities and demigods) and what's in the pathfinder alpha. I'd like to stay fairly in-line with the basics.

It looks like we've got all the basic characters rounded out.

Now from the players I want to set some fairly basic ground rules.

Consistant posting really helps, especially at the beginning. After the initial push, you can start informing me of times when you'll be unable to post, but I think I learned a lesson a while ago that you REALLY need to be involved at the beginning. It's a big must to getting the game onto a fairly consistent schedule.

I somewhat expect players to try to move the game forward, rather than 'riding along' as the A-person leads the story. That, of course, has its place, but everyone should be able to be the leader at times.

Cooperation is a must. Cooperation between players. Cooperation between me and the players. I'm not the bad guy, I just make them, and make them kill you.

If I can get those core three things, the game should go smoothly.



Now, as far as rules go...

I've decided to use the double hit points rule for now. So you would start with 20 + modifiers as a fighter, 16 + modifiers as a cleric or rogue, and 12 + modifiers for the wizard.

I'm sticking to 1st level.

300g to start for everyone as I said above. If you have trouble spending it... buy more acid and fire.

I'm going to default to the medium experience chart for everyone. I may move it up or down later, but for now that seems like a just-fine compromise.

Post your characters to this thread when they are ready.

I think that covers the odds and ends. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 20, 2008)

Unless I don't see it, Wizard doesn't appear to be taken.  I wouldn't mind filling this role if you'd have me 

Edit-Oops, my bad.  I say Walking Dad's first post but not his second.  I'll pick up the slack as an alternate if that's alright!


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

Questions:

- Defensive Casting is still in? Didn't see it mentioned in the Spellcraft Skill

- Do wizard specialists still get the bonus spell?

- Pathfinder or Greyhawk gods? (only for fluff reasons, playing the wizard)

Will post my character today. Can start to play on monday (easter vacation).


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 20, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> 300g to start for everyone as I said above. If you have trouble spending it... buy more acid and fire.




Can we buy potions/scrolls with the 300 gp?

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 20, 2008)

Will be back monday evening (gmt+1).

Happy easter!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2008)

So...am I disqualified on the basis of previous experience with Sunless Citadel?


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 20, 2008)

> - Defensive Casting is still in? Didn't see it mentioned in the Spellcraft Skill
> 
> - Do wizard specialists still get the bonus spell?
> 
> - Pathfinder or Greyhawk gods? (only for fluff reasons, playing the wizard)




I'm not sure. For now I'll assume one could cast defensively as before, but if anyone reads anything confirming otherwise I'd like to know.

No.

Pathfinder gods.



> Can we buy potions/scrolls with the 300 gp?




Yes.



> So...am I disqualified on the basis of previous experience with Sunless Citadel?




Not disqualified, but rather I'd prefer someone who has not.



> Unless I don't see it, Wizard doesn't appear to be taken. I wouldn't mind filling this role if you'd have me
> 
> Edit-Oops, my bad. I say Walking Dad's first post but not his second. I'll pick up the slack as an alternate if that's alright!




I guess I should have emailed you or something, but the thought hadn't occured to me. I'll keep you and Glasseye on as backups for the moment. PbP tends to lose people somewhere along the line.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Not disqualified, but rather I'd prefer someone who has not.
> 
> I'll keep you and Glasseye on as backups for the moment. PbP tends to lose people somewhere along the line.




I understand and will gladly serve as a backup should you need me in the future.  Good luck with your game.


----------



## zerotkatama (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd like to be considered as an alternate as well- Possibly a Paladin when they release that section of the rules.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't worry CS, I'm more kickin' myself for not checking the PBPs immediately after I downloaded the Alpha document   I admit it seemed ironically appropriate that you were the one who was running a game with the rules which is why I posted too hastily at first.  I'm more than happy to be an alternate!

I'm gonna take a look at my schedule, maybe I'll have time to run an episode from War of the Burning Sky PBP with the Pathfinder rules.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2008)

I still don't have the rogue posted in the RG thread. If it's not posted soon I'll open up the job to another player.

This is going to be a bit in the vein of a dungeon crawl and a bit on the hack and slash side, which is a bit tough in pbp, but my goal is to test the mechanics first and foremost, so I think that fits fine.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 23, 2008)

Game thread is up here. The assumption is that everyone is there (the four party members) and that you're all already aware of each other and similar. A little ugly for a beginning, but I think I've put together the basics to start.

If you don't think that "a dark pit with a rope going down" is enough to go on, I can of course try to add some extra incentive...


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 24, 2008)

You have not lost me, I did not use the internet at all when I was Home for the weekend. I will try to get it up by the end of today, but at the moment I am at school and I did not bring my laptop.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 27, 2008)

There's a 4 page alpha 1.1 document now up on the paizo website. I think most of the changes are minor, so take a look and see if any of it affects your characters.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> There's a 4 page alpha 1.1 document now up on the paizo website. I think most of the changes are minor, so take a look and see if any of it affects your characters.



Also, the RPG document has been updated to reflect these new changes.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 27, 2008)

I love that Paizo are doing this. It's neat to see how the playtesting feedback gets responded to.

In any event, I think the only thing that affects Skye is the Human Weapon Training, so she gets one additional weapon proficiency. I'll add that to her character sheet.

Pinotage


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, playing a human fighter doesn't really affect me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 27, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Well, playing a human fighter doesn't really affect me.




Well, playing an elven wizard doesn't really affect me.

Nice to see the changes of the combat feats and the universal school.
@Half-Elf vs. Human = Now I think the human choice is better.

$$$ I overwrited the old version. Can someone of you post the old gnome fluff? I think there is a change... (I hate favoured Class Bard for gnomes. I would love sorcerer)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 28, 2008)

There are inofficial Pathfinder Character Sheets. They look quite good (here)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> There are inofficial Pathfinder Character Sheets. They look quite good (here)



Thanks for that WD.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2008)

Is Thunder human or dwarf? I thought human, before I saw Pinotage's last ICC post.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 31, 2008)

Aack! You're right. He's human. Sorry, my bad. Will fix now.

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2008)

Paizo posted the first alpha 2 preview:



> Pathfinder RPG Alpha Release 2 Preview
> 
> Wednesday, April 9, 2008
> 
> ...



http://paizo.com/store/byCompany/p/paizoPublishingLLC/pathfinder/blog


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 9, 2008)

Reveille had an accident. See this page:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=223450


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

What about magic auras in the fountain room?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 13, 2008)

What about them?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 13, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> What about them?



Aramil used detect magic in the fountain room. You only described the ones in the "tomb" room.
Are there no auras?


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 13, 2008)

Correct. No auras.


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 18, 2008)

BTW, if we manage to complete this module... I've got two choices for a continuation.

Forge of Fury or Crown of the Kobold King


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 18, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> BTW, if we manage to complete this module... I've got two choices for a continuation.
> 
> Forge of Fury or Crown of the Kobold King




Firstly, apologies for the delay. Will post shortly.

Secondly, I'm currently playing Crown of the Kobold King with another group (we're being massacred, if anybody's interested!). I've never played Forge of Fury before so I'd be happy to continue with that.

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm fine with Forge of Fury. Played neither one. If Aramil dies I want to try the pathfinder druid. Alpha2 should be avaiable next tuesday.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> I'm fine with Forge of Fury. Played neither one. If Aramil dies I want to try the pathfinder druid. Alpha2 should be avaiable next tuesday.




That's not a bad idea. We might want to swithc classes between adventures to try something different?

Pinotage


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> BTW, if we manage to complete this module... I've got two choices for a continuation.
> 
> Forge of Fury or Crown of the Kobold King



I own both.


----------



## Pinotage (Apr 23, 2008)

Alpha 2 of the Pathfinder RPG is out. Barbarian, Druid, Sorceror and Paladin are all in! Looks great!   

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Alpha 2 of the Pathfinder RPG is out. Barbarian, Druid, Sorceror and Paladin are all in! Looks great!
> 
> Pinotage



Yeah, looks good. But I don't like some things;

- Half-orcs should favor druid, not cleric.
- Wildshape could be a bit stronger (more nat. armor, landspeed,...)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

@Creamstake: Are you waiting for Snagg and Thunder? I hope you don't wait for Aramil.


----------



## Pinotage (May 8, 2008)

What happened to Thunder? I know he was in an accident but I thought he was back? Can we just NPC him for now to move along?

Creamsteak, do we need to check and update our characters based on Alpha 2 or are we sticking to Alpha 1.1? I know the skills have changed quite a bit.

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Alpha 3 is out. Shall we update?

@creamsteak: Do you want to recruit a new fighter?


----------



## Creamsteak (May 23, 2008)

Yes, please update to alpha 3, at your leisure though. No rush. Change whatever you need to, if something changed that would affect your choices.

As far as the recruitment goes... I'm uncertain. I'll consider it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

any new DM-post soon?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Reveille is back on ENworld. Is the game still going?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 18, 2008)

To be honest, I'm not interested in continuing this.

I'd just like to DM for a while.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> To be honest, I'm not interested in continuing this.
> 
> I'd just like to DM for a while.



 ok, sorry to hear that. I really liked daring Thunder. 

The pathfinder game seems to loose in interested vs 'pure' 3.5 or 4e games.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 18, 2008)

Creamsteak, I'm willing to continue but with Reveile out, I'm not sure where you stand? Do you want to continue the game?

Pinotage


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

Pinotage said:
			
		

> Creamsteak, I'm willing to continue but with Reveile out, I'm not sure where you stand? Do you want to continue the game?
> 
> Pinotage



Seconded. I would really like to know if this game is still going.

I liked it very much and good pathfinder games are hard to find on this board.


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, I guess this is done then. Creamsteak, could you confirm if we're continuing or not, please?

Thanks!

Pinotage


----------

